# Needs new kicks



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2010)

Currently wanting to buy some comfortable working boots. Any suggestion on what brands and types?


----------



## ah2388 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have low top Bates boots, they fit just like tennis shoes and still provide a good amount of support, im a big guy and they are just high enough to provide good ankle support while still feeling like a tennis shoe


----------



## skivail (Apr 10, 2010)

Not sure if you can get them in the states, but converse makes some great ones.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 10, 2010)

Danner Striker GTX Side-Zip NMT. Hands down. I can run in them. Not as nice as runners, but still, for a boot to be comfortable enough to run in........


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2010)

skivail said:


> Not sure if you can get them in the states, but converse makes some great ones.



You can. I use 8" Converse side-zips. Great boots


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.corcoranandmatterhorn.com/Category.asp?Gender=Mens&CategoryID=36


----------



## Stew (Apr 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You can. I use 8" Converse side-zips. Great boots


You can't really get them over here anymore but I loved mine! I'll be picking some up next time I'm over there!


----------



## reaper (Apr 12, 2010)

Converse all the way!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 12, 2010)

5.11 ATAC

http://www.511tactical.com/browse/H...oot/D/30100/P/1:100:20000:20500:20505/I/12001

love mine !


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 12, 2010)

Pneumothorax said:


> 5.11 ATAC
> 
> http://www.511tactical.com/browse/H...oot/D/30100/P/1:100:20000:20500:20505/I/12001
> 
> love mine !



This looks pretty good, just ordered them and hopefully my feet won't be sore anymore 

Thank you for all the help ^_^


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm comparing these boots:
http://www.511tactical.com/browse/H...oot/D/30100/P/1:100:20000:20500:20505/I/12115

And

http://www.511tactical.com/browse/H...oot/D/30100/P/1:100:20000:20500:20505/I/12001

For you who have used both; which one would you recommend? Should I Spend the extra $30?


----------



## nomofica (Apr 22, 2010)

5.11 are beauts. I have the 5.11 XPRT Patrol boots. Amazingly comfortable, tough and durable, and look good too.


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 23, 2010)

nomofica said:


> 5.11 are beauts. I have the 5.11 XPRT Patrol boots. Amazingly comfortable, tough and durable, and look good too.



I have their pants and I love the knee padding on them. I would get the XPRT Patrol boots if I had the money. But on the two boots that I showed; it looks like the only difference is the zipper which would be nice if I was a firefighter, but I'm not. Also, when I was doing ride alongs, I kept my boots on the whole time when I was with the Ambulance Service.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 23, 2010)

My husband is a cop and switched from 5.11 ATAC boots to Converse when he got his last boot voucher. He's really happy with the change. The 5.11s were great for the last two years, but he said the Converse are even better.


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 23, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> My husband is a cop and switched from 5.11 ATAC boots to Converse when he got his last boot voucher. He's really happy with the change. The 5.11s were great for the last two years, but he said the Converse are even better.



Are these the ones he got?
http://www.chiefsupply.com/Footwear/Duty_Boots/Safety_Toe/C8874


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 23, 2010)

Those look like the right ones. He is really pleased with them.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Apr 23, 2010)

i love 5.11 ems pants but i refuse to wear any duty/station/ems boot other than these Haix airpower X1


----------



## Stew (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry to hi-jack a little but generally what is the policy regarding EMS and boots with safety toes?
Service I'm with issues boots without safety toes, only way you get them is if you're working in an area with mining industry.

Currently issued Taipan emergency services boots (http://www.taipanfootwear.com/)


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 25, 2010)

robbaN28 said:


> I have their pants and I love the knee padding on them. I would get the XPRT Patrol boots if I had the money. But on the two boots that I showed; it looks like the only difference is the zipper which would be nice if I was a firefighter, but I'm not. Also, when I was doing ride alongs, I kept my boots on the whole time when I was with the Ambulance Service.



i loveeee my 5.11 pants.. with the knee pads its really help when ur kneeling down on gravel twigs fish..?? who knows what.. lol

u keep ur boots on the whole time??... gotta air ur feet at out some point hahahah  *j/k*


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pneumothorax said:


> i loveeee my 5.11 pants.. with the knee pads its really help when ur kneeling down on gravel twigs fish..?? who knows what.. lol
> 
> u keep ur boots on the whole time??... gotta air ur feet at out some point hahahah  *j/k*



Yeah, some of the people in my EMT class got pants in town. They were $5 cheaper but no knee pads. I drove down to Longmont to get mine. I love the knee pads. I had knee pads in my construction pants in Sweden, so I knew that I would need them.
Yeah, there's been times when I feel really luck for having the padding there haha. With all the knee injuries I've had from hockey, I can really feel the gravel hitting my knee. 
Yeah, I keep my boots on most of the time. But I'm thinking about getting the zipper boots, so that I'll be able to take them off.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 25, 2010)

robbaN28 said:


> I have their pants and I love the knee padding on them. I would get the XPRT Patrol boots if I had the money. But on the two boots that I showed; it looks like the only difference is the zipper which would be nice if I was a firefighter, but I'm not. Also, when I was doing ride alongs, I kept my boots on the whole time when I was with the Ambulance Service.



Yeah, the XPRT Patrols are fairly pricey (just over $200 CND); I'd stay away from zippers, though. They have always been an inconvenience for me (plus my zipper broke just before a shift... wasn't happy about that).


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 26, 2010)

nomofica said:


> Yeah, the XPRT Patrols are fairly pricey (just over $200 CND); I'd stay away from zippers, though. They have always been an inconvenience for me (plus my zipper broke just before a shift... wasn't happy about that).



Okay, thanks for your input. I wouldn't want that to happen. I don't spend too much time in places like Fire Stations. We usually post up and then have a call within 15-30 minutes. So it's not like its a dire need for me to take the boots off.


----------



## ceej (May 5, 2010)

I also use the Haix Airpower X1. They look kind of stupid but are the best fitting and most comfortable boots I have ever owned. I even got mine as factory seconds, so I only paid $125 for them .


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 5, 2010)

http://www.atthefront.com/us/footwear/paratrooperboots.html

Most comfortable boots I own, outside of the ones I was issued by the military.  If you can wear russet brown boots, these are the best I've ever come across.  I've even played baseball at reenactments while wearing them.


----------



## nomofica (May 12, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> http://www.atthefront.com/us/footwear/paratrooperboots.html
> 
> Most comfortable boots I own, outside of the ones I was issued by the military.  If you can wear russet brown boots, these are the best I've ever come across.  I've even played baseball at reenactments while wearing them.



I spent a good hour browsing the products on that website...:glare:


----------

